# Singing lessons / Vocal Coach



## sartay (29 Jul 2009)

Hi all, just wondered if anyone can recommend a place for singing lessons / vocal coaching for beginners in the Dublin area?

There are only a couple of threads on this on here and they are a little old, just wondered if anyone else has any other new info. I've looked at Waltons and Griffith College but I was just wondering if there are other people around offering lessons? I'm surprised that it's not that easy to find people doing this.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## paddi22 (29 Jul 2009)

I do piano lessons with a great tutor who also does vocal coaching. She runs lessons from a home studio in swords. She is much cheaper than Waltons etc and has been teaching in music schools for years so has the experience. I'l pm you her number


----------



## sartay (7 Aug 2009)

Thanks very much for that paddi. Swords would suit me perfectly too.


----------



## Ro1sin (7 Aug 2009)

You could try Laura O'Neill. Shes a vocal coach teaching from the National Preforming Arts School a the new O2. If you give her a buzz there Im almost sure shell come to your house to do it.


----------



## foxylady (7 Aug 2009)

paddi22 said:


> I do piano lessons with a great tutor who also does vocal coaching. She runs lessons from a home studio in swords. She is much cheaper than Waltons etc and has been teaching in music schools for years so has the experience. I'l pm you her number


 

Can you pm me her number too please ?


----------



## paddi22 (7 Aug 2009)

just pm'd it there to you..


----------



## Emiso (8 Aug 2009)

Hi Kathryn Smith is an excellent vocal coach. Shes based in the Leinster School of Music in Griffith College and also has her own Singing School in Ratoath, Co Meath.

She was on Derek Mooney Show on RTE 1 recently teaching Dermot O'Neill how to sing. My 2 daughters attend her classes.


----------



## Shell (18 Aug 2009)

Paddi22: Can you also send me on her number too. Thanks!


----------



## KatherineN77 (1 Sep 2009)

Hi all, 

I am looking for a vocal coach in the Swords/Northside Area. I have to sing at a wedding next year and need a vocal coach to help me out.

Many Thanks


----------



## kezabel (15 Sep 2009)

Paddi could you please pm me the number also?? Thank you


----------



## paddi22 (15 Sep 2009)

heya, just realised now it's probably easier to give the website address! 

It's http://www.bmusic.ie


----------

